# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ΑΡ Γλυφάδας

## nbaltas

Το παρόν thread ανοίχτηκε από εμένα εκ μέρους ενός φίλου για τον ίδιο λόγο που θα είχε ένας νέος χρήστης να ρωτήσει "ποιά ΑΡ στην περιοχή της γλυφάδας και του ελληνικού είναι πραγματικά ενεργά, γιατί στο wind δεν είναι όλα πραγματικά στοιχεία?"

Τελικά είναι καλή ευκαιρία το παρόν thread να γίνει ένα εργαλείο ενημέρωσης της κατάστασης των ΑΡ της περιοχής, οπότε το παρόν μήνυμα θα ανανεώνεται κάθε φορά που προκύπτει κάποια αλλαγή σε οποιοδήποτε ΑΡ της περιοχής.

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν (με αριθμητική κατάταξη κόμβου):

Ενημέρωση λίστας: 23/10/2006

sinonick 1806 UP
cha0s 2331 UP
mesazon 2642 DOWN (δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν κόμβος)
viper 2672 DOWN (δεν υπάρχει)
cha0s2(mescalito) 3512 DOWN (χρειάζεται επισκευή)
fox 3764 UP
althaia 5000 UP
john70-3-gly 6038 UP (αλλά ο κόμβος ΔΕΝ συνδέεται με awmn)
vnem 6181 DOWN 
m0rphy 6283 UP
george 6445 DOWN (υπολειτουργεί, έχει πρόβλημα)
indian 6628 DOWN (δεν υπάρχει)
lixoudis 6692 UP (αλλά ο υπόλοιπος κόμβος είναι down, λόγω προβλήματος του router)
baltas 6838 DOWN (χρειάζεται επισκευή)
bloodaxe 9887 UP (μάλλον δεν αποτελεί ΑΡ αλλά πρωταρχική προσπάθεια του φίλου να συνδεθεί στο awmn και το έχει σηκώσει σαν φάρο)


ακολουθεί το αρχικό ποστ με το οποίο είχα ξεκινήσει το thread 



```
Καλησπέρα.

μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο θα γίνει σκαν και ταυτόχρονα προσπάθεια σύνδεσης ενός καλού φίλου με κάποιο ΑΡ που λειτουργεί στην γλυφάδα. ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει το μικροτικ είναι εγκατεστημένο οπότε ένα σκαν θα μας οδηγήσει απευθείας στην καλύτερη λύση σύνδεσης.

ο κόμβος του είναι ο 7427.

αυτό που ζητάω από τους συντοπίτες μου είναι να μου επιβεβαιώσουν ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του ή για όποιον άλλο ξέρει, ποιά ΑΡ είναι πραγματικά (γιατι το wind δεν λέει πάντα την αλήθεια) καθώς και ποιά ΑΡ είναι και ενεργά (γιατι το nagios είναι ελλειπές).

με βάση wind και nagios τα ΑΡ της περιοχής πρέπει να βρίσκονται στους παρακάτω κόμβους:

sinonick 1806
baltas 6838
fox 3764
mesazon 2642
cha0s 2331
vnem 6181
lixoudis 6692
m0rphy 6283
indian 6628
cha0s2(mescalito) 3512
john70-3-gly 6038
viper 2672
althaia 5000
george 6445

από τα παραπάνω ξέρω ότι το δικο μου είναι down λόγω τεχνικών προβλημάτων όπως έχω ενημερώσει το thread του κόμβου μου (είναι βλέπετε handmade και θέλει 2 καλύτερες κολλήσεις να γίνουν), επίσης του sinonick και fox είναι μέν up αλλά λόγω φυσιολογίας του εδάφους ΔΕΝ υπάρχει οπτική επαφή από τον κόμβο που με ενδιαφέρει, οπότε περιμένω απαντήσεις για τα υπόλοιπα.

από δικό μου παλιό σκαν (προ ημερών) βρήκα τα του cha0s, m0rphy, lixoudis, αλλά αν μπορούν ας επιβεβαιώσουν.

ευχαριστώ
```

----------


## Viper

2672 ειναι το δικο μου αλλα δεν ειναι AP AKOMA  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ειμαι στριμωγμενος οικονομικα για πολλους και διαφορους λογους και ελπιζω πως καποτε θα τα τελειωσω και αυτα τα προβληματα ωστε να ασχοληθω σαν ανθρωπος για το στησιμο του κομβου.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το δικό μου είναι UP.


Το mescalito 3512 είναι down και δεν νομίζω να προλάβω να πάω να το φτιάξω αυτές τις μέρες μιας και είμαι άρρωστος  ::

----------


## m0rphy

Το δικο μου up'n'running episis 3ero gia george ypoleitourgei logo omnis indian leipei i omni genikos!

----------


## nbaltas

συνοψίζοντας ως τώρα:

sinonick 1806 UP
baltas 6838 DOWN (χρειάζεται επισκευή)
fox 3764 UP
mesazon 2642 
cha0s 2331 UP
vnem 6181 
lixoudis 6692 
m0rphy 6283 UP
indian 6628 DOWN (δεν υπάρχει)
cha0s2(mescalito) 3512 DOWN (χρειάζεται επισκευή)
john70-3-gly 6038 
viper 2672 DOWN (δεν υπάρχει)
althaia 5000 
george 6445 DOWN (υπολειτουργεί, έχει πρόβλημα)


για τους υπόλοιπους υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση (αφού κάνουμε που κάνουμε το μάζεμα να δούμε τελικά και πού βρισκόμαστε από την άποψη των πραγματικα ενεργών ΑΡ, για νέους χρήστες στην περιοχή)

----------


## Cha0s

Vnem νομίζω down.

lixoudi νομίζω τον έπιασα πρόσφατα άρα μάλλον παίζει

john70 τον έπιασαν πρόσφατα άρα μάλλον παίζει (αλλά δεν συνδέεται με κόμβο του awmn για να βγει στο δίκτυο)

----------


## nbaltas

ανανέωση λοιπόν.

sinonick 1806 UP
baltas 6838 DOWN (χρειάζεται επισκευή)
fox 3764 UP
mesazon 2642 
cha0s 2331 UP
vnem 6181 DOWN 
lixoudis 6692 UP
m0rphy 6283 UP
indian 6628 DOWN (δεν υπάρχει)
cha0s2(mescalito) 3512 DOWN (χρειάζεται επισκευή)
john70-3-gly 6038 UP (αλλά ο κόμβος ΔΕΝ συνδέεται με awmn)
viper 2672 DOWN (δεν υπάρχει)
althaia 5000 
george 6445 DOWN (υπολειτουργεί, έχει πρόβλημα)

μένουν 2 ΑΡ να ενημερώσουν για την λειτουργία τους.

πάντως το παρόν thread άνοιξε για άλλο λόγο αλλά νομίζω μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει σαν ένα ενημερωτικό μέσο για όποιον θέλει να συνδεθεί σαν νέος πελάτης στο awmn και βρίσκεται στην περιοχή της γλυφαδας - ελληνικού.

θα ανανεώσω το 1ο ποστ για να φαίνεται κατευθείαν εκεί η κατάσταση των ΑΡ. όποιος μαθαίνει κάποιο νέο το λέει για να γίνεται η ανάλογη επικαιροποίηση.

----------


## nbaltas

μίλησα με sinonick και με ενημέρωσε ότι το ΑΡ του lixoudis ειναι up (ένα linksys) αλλα ο router που ελέγχει τα 2 ΒΒ είναι down.

ενημερώθηκε και το 1ο post.

----------


## nbaltas

επίσης μόλις μου είπε ότι ο κόμβος mesazon δεν ειναι ακόμα καν κόμβος και πως πρόκειται να στηθεί μέσα στο 2006...οπότε προφανώς no AP.

----------


## nbaltas

νομίζω το παρόν εξίζει να γίνει sticky μιας και αποτελεί καλό βοηθό σε κάθε νέο χρήστη (της ούτως ή άλλως προβληματικής περιοχής της γλυφάδας και του ελληνικού) που θέλει να μπεί σαν πελάτης στο δίκτυο. το wind όπως άλλωστε φαίνεται διαθέτει πολλά αθώα ψεμματάκια και δεν ανανεώνεται τόσο εύκολα και συχνά από τους κομβούχους.

έτσι εύκολα ένας νέος χρήστης μπορεί να δεί στο wind AP ενεργό και στην πραγματικότητα να μήν υπάρχει ούτε καν κόμβος....

----------


## m0rphy

ρε! ευτυχως που στο ειπα!  ::  
Althaiaτον πιανω από τnω Omni άρα up

----------


## nbaltas

> ρε! ευτυχως που στο ειπα!  
> Althaiaτον πιανω από τnω Omni άρα up


δεν πρόλαβα ρε συ να το γράψω!!!!  ::  

κανονίζαμε για συνάντηση στο irc....1ο ποστ ενημερώθηκε

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον πρέπει να μετρήσουμε τα bb που είναι up πρώτα, γιατί ΟΛΗ η Γλυφάδα είναι εκτώς από χθες  ::

----------


## nbaltas

> Μάλλον πρέπει να μετρήσουμε τα bb που είναι up πρώτα, γιατί ΟΛΗ η Γλυφάδα είναι εκτώς από χθες


yes it is...

----------


## sinonick

παιδιά ας γίνει sticky το παρόν
θα βοηθήσει να συνεννοηθούμε λίγο καλύτερα (γιατί παραχρεώσαμε τα κινητά  ::  )

----------


## geeksada

Καλησπερα,
ειμαι στην περιοχη της Γλυφαδας και αν και το σκεφτομαι πολυ καιρο, αποφασισα να ξεκινησω τη διαδικασιας να συνδεθω.
Εχω καταχωρησει την τοποθεσια μου στο WiND (http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10542) και ειδα -απο τo WiND παλι- πως εχω οπτικη επαφη με: cha0s (1.8 km),althaia (2 km), m0rphy (1.4 km), lixoudis (1.5 km). Τους κομβους που ειναι down δεν τους κοιταξα καν.
Scan πως μπορω να κανω? Δεν εχω τον εξοπλισμο.. Γινεται να συναντηθω καποια στιγμη με καποιο απο τα παιδια της Γλυφαδας για να με βοηθησει?

PS. Σορρυ αν ποσταρω σε λαθος μερος  ::

----------


## geeksada

Λοιπον ανεβηκα στη ταρατσα σημερα και εκανα ενα προχειρο scan (με netstumbler και netgear usb ασυρματη καρτα) και ειδα μονο τον κομβο john70-3-gly. Μου εκανε εντυπωση που δεν ειδα αλλους πιο κοντινους(~2.5 km)!

----------


## nbaltas

καλησπέρα φίλε.

λοιπον αρχικά να σε καλωσορίσουμε στο ασύρματο δίκτυο!

σε ότι αφορά το σκανάρισμα πρέπει να γίνει με καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερο ενός usb adaptor. επομένως το ότι έπιασες τον john είναι απλώς τυχάίο και δεν μπορούμε να βασιστούμε αρχικά σε αυτό.

θα προσπαθήσω να βρω κάποιον εξιοπρεπή εξοπλισμό από παιδιά εδώ γύρω αν και εδω http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20950 υπάρχει μπόλικο υλικό που έχει μαζευτεί κατά καιρούς για παρόμοια σκαναρίσματα.

σε ότι αφορά μια συνάντηση εγώ είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις όπως νομίζω και πολλά άλλα άτομα της περιοχής που αποτελούν τον κορμό του δικτύου στην περιοχή (sinonick, fox, cha0s, indian, m0rphy κλπ).

----------


## geeksada

Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα  :: 
Για το εξοπλισμο το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι και ο,τι ποιο αξιοπιστο, γι'αυτό και ανεφερα προχειρο σκαναρισμα, απλα φανταζομαι πως για να πιανω κατι με αυτη την -απαραδεκτη- καρτα, με καλυτερο εξοπλισμο θα πιανω σιγουρα κατι καλυτερο.
Μεσα στο Σ/Κ θα προσπαθησω να βρω χρονο να ανεβω με μια stella 17αρα που εχω μπας και δω προκοπη.

Για συναντηση οποιος μπορει, αν θελει ας μου στειλει ενα pm, για να κανονισουμε, οποτε μπορει. Μπορω κυριως Σ/Κ αλλα αν μπορει αλλη μερα θα βρω χρονο!

----------


## nbaltas

μπράβο ναι...μια στέλλα θα δώσει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα! για να δούμε λοιπόν....

----------


## sinonick

έγινε τίποτα με τον geeksada;

----------


## nbaltas

ξέρω ότι συννενοείται με τον alasondro για να δανειστεί κάρτα και pigtail. ίσως μας ειδοποιήσει μόλις τα πάρει για να κανονιστεί ένα γερό σκαν!

----------


## geeksada

Παιδια sorry που δεν ενημερωσα, ειχα συνενοηθει με τον alasondro να βρισκομασταν μεσα στο Σ/Κ, αλλα δεν μπορεσα και επειδη εχω καποια τρεξιματα για τη σχολη αυτη τη βδομαδα ελεγα για το αλλο ή το πολυ το παρ'αλλο Σ/Κ να κανω το scan. Θα σας ενημερσω εγκαιρως.

----------


## nbaltas

::  

να ενημερώσω (για να επιβεβαιώνεται και ο τίτλος του παρόντος thread) ότι σε σκανάρισμα και στήσιμο κόμβου ενός φίλου στην άνω γλυφάδα (σύντομα θα φτιάξω ένα νέο thread για αυτό στην παρούσα ενοτητα) ανιχνεύθηκαν τα ΑΡ των cha0s, lixoudis (ο ρουτερ του είναι ακόμα κάτω...ελπίζουμε μέσα στην εβδομάδα να τον ανεβάσει πάλι, μιλήσαμε χθες τηλ και μου είπε πως θα κάνει οτι μπορεί), john70, althaia και ως δια μαγείας ένας νέος κόμβος 9887 με όνομα bloodaxe..με ένα σύντομο search βρήκα την προσπάθεια σύνδεσης και αυτου του ανθρώπου http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... light=9887

ανανέωση του αρχικού post για την κατάσταση των ΑΡ της περιοχής

----------


## papashark

Εγινε scan σήμερα από τον κόμβο iliashome #7346

Πιάσαμε καμιά 50αρια ssid και μόνο 3 του awmn.

Πιάσαμε :
-76 τον ggeorge 6445
-88 τον john70-gly3 6039
-90 τον althaia 5000

Το Γιώργο τον πιάσαμε κατευθείαν, αν και περίμενα παραπάνω σήμα με 80αρι πιάτο.

Τον ΓιάννηΝούμερο μάλλον από κάποια τρελή ανάκλαση τον πιάσαμε

Τον althaia που ήταν στα 700 μέτρα, τον πιάναμε σύγουρα με ανάκλαση....


Δεν πιάσαμε κανέναν από την Ανω Γλυφάδα, σε σημείο που αναρωτιέμαι αν κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με τον εξοπλισμό μας.,


Εχουν στηθεί 2 πιάτα, υπάρχει πλήρης εξοπλισμός για 2 BB σε α,

Αύριο Δευτέρα ή την Τρίτη, θα στηθεί και μια omni για λίγο καιρό, μπας και μας scanάρει κανένας....

----------


## alex0

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Έχω προσπαθήσει να συνδεθώ στον john70-3-gly (#603 :: , φαίνετια να έχω καλό σήμα, αλλά δεν παίρνω ping reply με τίποτα.

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι?

----------


## nbaltas

ΙΡ έχεις πάρει? o john70 έχει dhcp (δεν γνωρίζω προσωπικά)?? μήπως έχει mac filtering??

πολλά παίζουν! προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσεις με τον john70 και μάλλον θα σου λύσει μπόλικες απορίες σχετικά με την σύνδεση πάνω του. σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως δεν γνωρίζω αν πρόσφατα ο κόμβος της γλυφάδας του john70 απέκτησε gateway προς awmn.....

----------


## alex0

ΟΚ, όλα εντάξει, συνδέθηκα.

όπως δεν πρέπει να βγαίνει στο awmn ο συκγεκριμένος κόμβος.

Υπάρχει κόμβος στη Γλυφάδα που να βγαίνει awmn?

Πιάνω και το awmn-5000AP

----------


## alasondro

ναι πρέπει να βγαίνει

----------


## alex0

δεν μπορώ να δω καμία άλλη IP εκτός των δικών του. μάλλον είναι εκτός awmn

nbaltas είδα ότι έχεις και εσύ AP. Θα προσπαθήσω να πέσω επάνω σου

Εσύ είσαι στο awmn?

----------


## nbaltas

> δεν μπορώ να δω καμία άλλη IP εκτός των δικών του. μάλλον είναι εκτός awmn
> 
> nbaltas είδα ότι έχεις και εσύ AP. Θα προσπαθήσω να πέσω επάνω σου
> 
> Εσύ είσαι στο awmn?


ελα alex. λοιπόν ο 5000 είναι ο althaia και είναι μέσα στο awmn. 

εγώ είμαι επίσης μεσα με 2 ΒΒ λινκς, αλλά το ΑΡ μου επειδή είναι χειροποίητο από workshop, παρουσίασε κάτι προβλήματα εδώ και 2-3 μηνες αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί να το επισκευάσω...είναι πάντως στα σχέδια τα άμεσα.

βασικά δες την πρώτη σελίδα - το πρώτο μήνυμα του παρόντος thread που "οσο μπορώ", προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ένα κατάλογο με όλα τα ΑΡ στην περιοχή της γλυφάδας (και φαίνονται στο wind) και την πραγματική κατάσταση λειτουργίας τους.

----------


## m0rphy

Βλεπω οτι είσαι ανάμεσα σε μενα και τον George #6445. Δοκιμασε να σκανάρεις μηπως ποιάνεις καποιον απο τους 2 μας. Ο althaia ειναι κανονικα συνδεμένος αν δεν ποιάνεις κανέναν αλλο μίλησε μαζι του.

----------


## geeksada

Επανερχομαι μετα απο παααρα πολυ καιρο, λογω ελλειψης χρονου..
Λοιπον εκανα scan και με τη stella αλλα παλι μονο τον john πιανω  ::  
Του εχω στειλει και mail μηπως μπορει να μου δωσει ip, αλλα δε μου εχει απαντησει.
Απο Τριτη και μετα θα ειναι κανεις διαθεσιμος για ενα scan? Γιατι εχω πολλους πιο κοντινους κομβους και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν τους βλεπω..

----------


## alex0

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και πάλι, καλή χρονιά.

Λοιπόν. Η κατάσταση μου είναι ως εξής.

Λόγο των άθλιων υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ, θέλω να μεταφερθώ σε DSLAM της HOL (ναι με καλύπτει εδώ!). Η διαδικασία όμως της αλλαγής, απαιτεί να μείνω χωρίς Internet για περίπου 1 μήνα (αυτό σημαίνει ότι για 1 μήνα το router μου δεν θα κάνει sync, δεν θα είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε κανένα DSLAM).

Δυστυχώς όμως το Internet το χρησιμοποιώ πολύ (και για τη δουλειά μου).

Μία (κακή) λύση είναι να μπαίνω με dialup (λυπηθείτε με!).

Η άλλη λύση είναι να πέσω σε κάποιο κόμβο AWMN όπου να μοιράζει και Internet.

Αν κάποιος έχει κόμβο όπου βγαίνει και στο Internet, ας απαντήσει. Η χρήση του internet που θα κάνω θα είναι καθαρά browsing/email (σε καμία περίπτωση p2p).

Το ξέρω ότι ζητάω "πολλά", για αυτό είμαι διατεθιμένος να ανταποδώσω τη χάρη.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Somnius

kalimera paidia..
grafw me greeklish giati postarw apo ton Nintendo DS Browser..
Ekana kati scan perpatwntas me ena wardriving tool/app pou exw sto ds kai epiasa ssid tou 6445 (george) .. den mporw na katalavw kala to wind gia na dw pou einai se sxesi me mena.. a little help here, exw na asxoli8w kapou sta 2 xronia k den 3erw ti kainourgio yparxei..
eimai anw glyfada konta gounari & mystra, pio sigkekrimena faistou & mystra konta..

p.s. george an to deis ri3e ena pm.. 

thanx  :: 

edited : to ssid mou einai Magician.gr
pou 8a to kanw Magician.gr_awmn7903

----------


## Cha0s

Από εκεί που είσαι παίζει να βλέπεις τον m0rphy, indian (δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει AP) και φυσικά τον george που τον πιάνεις.


Για να δεις που βρίσκεται πας στο http://wind.awmn.net και κάνεις αναζήτηση βάση του nodeid του (6445)


Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για backbone κόμβος με 2+ interfaces, υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον (αλλά όχι πολύ χρόνος  ::  ) από τον #3512 στην Ηθάκης στο ύψος της Κυνουρίας κοντά.

----------


## Somnius

ok 8a ri3w mia matia apo kanoniko h/y k 8a sas pw.. thnx 4 the info..

----------


## papashark

μου βγήκαν τα μάτια, έλεος...

----------


## Somnius

I'm back..

Sorry papashark αλλά τότε ήμουν τόσο κολλημένος (κι ακόμα είμαι αρκετά) με το Nintendo DS μου και τα Homebrew που.. χεχ.. άσε.. (visit dsplanet.gr for info)

Λοιπόν, τα πρόσφατα νέα..

Ως ακόμα ασύνδετος (darn) έκανα τουλάχιστον μερικά βήματα μπας και δω κανένα φώς από τον όροφο.. πέρασα μερικά (50+) μέτρα καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό για να φέρω τον εξοπλησμό από το σαλόνι γύρω γύρω στα δωμάτια.. τράβηξα και παροχή ρεύματος και έχω έξω πλέον (#7903) τo wag54 και το lafonera..

Εύχομαι να κάνω κάνα δοκιμαστικό link (εκτός awmn) με τον φίλο Punisher #7299 που είναι δίπλα μου με βάση το wind όπως επίσης και σχετική συζήτηση έχει γίνει με τον φίλο geeksada #10542 για το μέλλον της περιοχής..

Ελπίζω να μαζευτώ λιγάκι να κάνω κάνα link και βλέπουμε για τα υπόλλοιπα.. γιατί για αρχή έχω πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία (16 διαμερισμάτων όλοι ηλικιωμένοι και δεν υποχωρούν), δεν αφήνουν μέχρι και πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα να φτιάξω την τηλεοπτική κεραία.. έχω πρόβλημα..

----------


## Pater_Familias

Ωραίος! Αυτό θα πει μνήμη ελέφαντα.  ::

----------


## Somnius

Πατέραααα. κι εσύ εδώ.. αυτά είναι ....

ΑΑΑΑααααα θέλω meeting να τα πούμε ΤΩΡΑ..!  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

ερωτηση.....ΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ????...ναι το άκουσα και αυτό.....60 - 65 mbps λέει στην ξεφτύλα...ας βγεί εδω να μας πεί πώς το κάνει και γιατί είναι άρχοντας της Γλυφάδας???οεο......έχει τετραψήφιο node id.....
περιμένω...με αγωνία.... Ηλία... ::

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::

----------


## Somnius

Μου μυρίζει κυνήγι.. ψήνομαι.. όποιος έχει αμάξι βάζω laptop..

θα τον βρούμε..

ΤΙ θα έχει κάνει.. πολλά db

----------


## nikpanGR

αν δεν εμφανιστει θα τον δώσω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> ερωτηση.....ΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑΣ????...ναι το άκουσα και αυτό.....60 - 65 mbps λέει στην ξεφτύλα...ας βγεί εδω να μας πεί πώς το κάνει και γιατί είναι άρχοντας της Γλυφάδας???οεο......έχει τετραψήφιο node id.....
> περιμένω...με αγωνία.... Ηλία...





> αν δεν εμφανιστει θα τον δώσω....


Έχουμε τίποτα κασέτες πάλι;  ::

----------


## geeksada

DVD  ::

----------


## Somnius

Παιδιά.. κάνα Feeder??

Κάνα πιατάκι??

Κάνα wap54?

Ψάχνομαι.. αν κάτσε τπτ, κοιτάω και το forum αλλά είστε ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΙ και δεν μένει τπτ.. την τρέλα μου..!  :: 


Θέλω να φτιάξω μια Cantenna για το γαμώτο.. έχω βρεί απίστευτο can θα φέρω φωτό αύριο!

----------


## Somnius

Είδα το LANPOYNT FEEDER 9DBI YAGI-A0003


Νομίζω ότι είνια ένα που είχα παλιά και το έδωσα σε ένα φιλαράκι που τώρα έχει πέσει πάνω στον kapo..

32,50 ευρώ είναι πολλά..?

----------


## JB172

Αυτό που είδες είναι καινούργιο.
Μπορεί να βρεις και μεταχειρισμένο στα 20 - 25 ευρώ max.

----------


## Somnius

Ψήνομαι σιγά σιγά..

Φωτό από Cantenna που έλεγα..





Πως σας φαίνεται????

----------

